# Our lamb is down, we are thinking pneumonia? Help?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Our lamb is not doing good at all. She is looking like she is dead.
Today after I got back around 12 is when noticed her like this.
She doesn't walk and is not on her breast bone (feet sprawled out).
She breaths kinda weak and makes these grunting sounds (seems to be when she breaths in). Earlier I got her to eat some grain, as she didn't eat much hay or water. 

She can't control her head, if you lift it up it will flop back down.
Now I am sorry to have said that my neighbor didn't know anything about hair sheep(when he said they don't handle the cold to good). I am thinking she got chilled and drank some cold water which didn't help.

We leave the main barn door open a lot, even when it is cold.
The ducks and chicken go out even if its cold and the goats don't mind either. We usually don't leave it open if it is windy.
Apparently someone forgot to latch the barn door and the wind blew the door open. This forgetful someone just so happens to be me, I feel bad to have caused this lamb to get sick.

Is there anything we can do for her?

I know with a few weak hens and a duck we had once they got it, they got it. Everything we tried seemed to fail, and they died.

I have her separated from our wether right now and put a old coat over her, in a draft free area.

Is there a shot that we could get or something to give her a boost or antibiotics of some sort?

We are thinking of going over to the neighbors house, who raises sheep. I am sure he will have something, what should I ask for?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Get a temp on her. If she's cold she needs to get warmer. I would suggest whiskey/caffeine/mollases, but apparently it doesn't do much good. I would say Caffeine and Mollases, mixed half and half to give her a boost. The mollases will warm her up. You need ro raise her core temperature. If she's cold, she will not heal with antibiotics.

Also check her eyelids, see if she is anemic. Mollases/karo syrup will help with that. Also human geritol. Or Poly Vi Sol baby vitamins with Iron.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think she is cold, come to think of it. If she got cold during the night she could have pneumonia and not be cold anymore?
Her eyelids and around her eyes are very wet. Could you please explain anemia and how to check for it?

Unfortunately I don't have a thermometer anymore. I can't get her to drink anything, I have tried.
She barely even lifts her head. I will try again though. 
Also when she grunts she is sometimes kicking her legs like she is swimming.

I wish I would have caught this sooner :/ .

Also go figure...I can't get ahold of my neighbor...he is pretty much deaf, doesn't answer the phone.
Plus now it is getting to late to be yelling and screaming outside his home for him to hear.

I think I might do everything I can for her before going to bed and go to TSC tomorrow early and get some things or have him come over to treat her.
I will get a thermometer for sure, anything else?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope your lamb is doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Go purchase a thermometer.....you must get a temp on the lamb... that will give a better idea what is going on ....if the lamb is sub.... then you must get the temp up...feel in the mouth... to see if it is cold .... If the lamb has a high temp(pneumonia) then.. antibiotics need to begin as soon as possible ...that is why.... we need a temp... to be able to know how to treat this animal..... :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Unfortunately the lamb died last night. We were going to go to town and get it last night but she died right then and there.
I am making an order from Hoeggers and put a digital thermometer on the list, I will want to be more prepared if something should happen again.
This was supposed to be our freezer lamb...we should have butchered her sooner before she got sick.
I am going to buy 2 ready to butcher lambs to replace her. She was just fine the day before and she went down fast.

Also I never bought antibiotics or meds before, as I was short on cash. Now I have money and will like to buy everything that I would need.
What are some things I should keep on hand? I will be going to TSC maybe on the weekend.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

LA200 or LA300. You can get either at a Co-Op and maybe TSC. Definitely mind Pennicillin. It may come as Pen G or Pen Aqueous.
LA is good for pnuemonia.

A good digital thermometer from Walmart will do the same thing as one from Hoeggers. And probably less expensive. I've been using people thermometers for years and they never fail. I always check a temp of a healthy goat before a sick goat. A healthy goats temp is 102.5. Sheep are about the same. Inbetween 102-103F.

I'm very sorry you lost her. :C


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> LA200 or LA300. You can get either at a Co-Op and maybe TSC. Definitely mind Pennicillin. It may come as Pen G or Pen Aqueous.
> LA is good for pnuemonia.
> 
> A good digital thermometer from Walmart will do the same thing as one from Hoeggers. And probably less expensive. I've been using people thermometers for years and they never fail. I always check a temp of a healthy goat before a sick goat. A healthy goats temp is 102.5. Sheep are about the same. Inbetween 102-103F.
> ...


 I agree....

And I am so very sorry for your loss...  :hug:


----------

